# FreeBSD 9 GPT and Samba Rsync Issues



## mrtonyg (Feb 3, 2012)

This thing has been driving me nuts for the past couple of days. I have installed FreeBSD on two different machines and even tried a different router. I have narrowed down the problem to manual vs default partitioning.

The issue at stake is both samba and rsync reporting "disk full" errors after a few hundred megabytes of copying from a Windows XP machine to FreeBSD. The partition had about 24gigs free. I tried port installed and package installations of the software to no avail.

The only success I had was using the automatic partitioning of FreeBSD 9. If I tried to manual partition the drive the errors would occur. I used the guide here.

This has to be a bug in either samba/rsync or gpt/FreeBSD 9.

If I have time I will install FreeBSD 8.2 and see what happens since v8 I believe doesn't use gpt...is that right?

Any thoughts?

Tony


----------



## kpa (Feb 3, 2012)

GPT is just another method for reserving space from the raw disk for filesystems, it doesn't have anything to do with available space on the filesystems. What counts is how much space is given to each filesystem regardless of the partitioning method.

Post the output of 
`# df -h`

and 

`# gpart show`


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 3, 2012)

Without details, here's a guess:

You are logged in as root, and copying files to root's home directory, /root.  On a split filesystem layout, /root is on /, a 1 or 2G partition that is partly full already.  FreeBSD 9's default install puts everything in one big filesystem, so space is not split up.

Filesystem space can be checked with df(1):
`% df -h`


----------



## mrtonyg (Feb 4, 2012)

Just to clarify, for this test I was copying to a separate, clean drive with ZFS (40gig drive).

One thing I noticed, my ZFS drive is not listed below but it is mounted because the directory is there when I issue the "ls" command.

Below are the requested results:


```
server# df -h
Filesystem     Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/ada1p2      2G    1.7G    134M    93%    /
devfs          1.0k    1.0k      0B   100%    /dev
/dev/ada1p4    5.9G     32M    5.4G     1%    /var
/dev/ada1p5      1G    8.1M    918M     1%    /tmp
/dev/ada1p6     14G    1.7G     11G    12%    /usr
server# gpart show
=>      34  60058589  ada1  GPT  (28G)
        34      1024     1  freebsd-boot  (512k)
      1058   4194304     2  freebsd-ufs  (2.0G)
   4195362   8388608     3  freebsd-swap  (4.0G)
  12583970  12582912     4  freebsd-ufs  (6.0G)
  25166882   2097152     5  freebsd-ufs  (1.0G)
  27264034  31457280     6  freebsd-ufs  (15G)
  58721314   1337309        - free -  (653M)
```


----------



## kpa (Feb 4, 2012)

If the zfs filesystem is not in the df(1) output it's not mounted, you're filling up the root filesystem instead of the zfs filesystem. Have you set a mountpoint (the zfs property) for the zfs filesystem?


----------



## mrtonyg (Feb 4, 2012)

Hey guys, THANKS SO MUCH! I was at my wits end.

Bottom line...I didn't have the zfs pool mounted, and like stated above it was just copying to the root file system!

I figured since it could see the directory from the "ls" command it was all good.

So that others don't fall into the same trap, edit /etc/rc.conf to include:

```
zfs_enable="YES"
```

Tony


----------

